# 1941 D.P Harris Zenith



## Kato (Jul 11, 2017)

Just picked this up from Rustyspoke66 and I couldn't be happier !!!
Bike is different and pretty much just how I like them........original partina etc
I'm trying to decide on taking the knobby white walls off and switching to regular ones and maybe upgrading / changing the seat to something in a little better condition that will still look right.
Closer to changing the tires than the seat.........opinions ???


----------



## Kato (Jul 11, 2017)

Just found this pick..........cream tires on same bike / sorta close in color - now *this* has me thinking !!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, I'd go with wider white walls and/or tires that fill the gap. I'd find a nicer saddle too but not one that's been restored; no leopard print either.
That's a good looking bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Good looking bike. Scrap the cheapo white walls and put a set of John's tires on it. Either all cream or cream white walls. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2017)

Cream Schwalbe Fat Franks, doubtful you'll regret it. 





pic courtesy @tripple3


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 12, 2017)

Like the white/cream tire on painted rim look IMO.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thinking it would look killer with a set of John's blackwall chaintreads.


----------



## Kato (Jul 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Good looking bike. Scrap the cheapo white walls and put a set of John's tires on it. Either all cream or cream white walls. V/r Shawn




I forgot I have a set of Johns white walls brand new hanging in the back room...........I'm going to throw those in it and see how they look / will post up a pic. Do you know if John offers a full cream tire also.........?   I'll have to get in touch with him.

I do have to say those cream Schwaalbe Fat Franks look pretty darn good also and I had a set on a couple old Roadmasters and they looked sweet.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

Kato said:


> I forgot I have a set of Johns white walls brand new hanging in the back room...........I'm going to throw those in it and see how they look / will post up a pic.
> Do you know if John offers a full cream tire also.........?   I'll have to get in touch with him.
> 
> I do have to say those cream Schwaalbe Fat Franks look pretty darn good also and I had a set on a couple old Roadmasters and they looked sweet.



John offers his tires in blackwall, whitewall, creamwall, red & blue treads.


----------



## kreika (Jul 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> John offers his tires in blackwall, whitewall, creamwall, red & blue treads.




Freqman mentioned all cream color above. Didn't know John made all creamies?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> Freqman mentioned all cream color above. Didn't know John made all creamies?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not that I'm aware of.



Sorry I think those are "in the works" along with the green ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 13, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry I think those are "in the works" along with the green ones. V/r Shawn




Green ones and all cream ones? Nice! Looking forward to that!


----------



## Joseph FINN (Jul 15, 2017)

How do I get in touch with John,
Those are some nice looking tires
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Jul 15, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u...pair-new-65-00-shipping-all-black-tire.53663/


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 16, 2017)

Cool bike...love the color!


----------



## Kato (Jul 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> John offers his tires in blackwall, whitewall, creamwall, red & blue treads.




I bought a set of cream Fat Farnks with lettering same color as the orange of the bike but when I got them the cream color just didn't match.
I had the set of John's chain whitewalls in the back room and mounted those up. Will update with pic later !!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 26, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302387788880

You need this 41 to go with it


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 28, 2017)

I recently picked up a set of 26x2.35 brown/cream walls that look good on my green 51 Schwinn. The cream walls look more vintage to me and look nice on the white S2's. The fact that there is no contrasting lettering in the sidewalls is a plus. Here's the link on ebay (nice price, too) : 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152491626418


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 28, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> I recently picked up a set of 26x2.35 brown/cream walls that look good on my green 51 Schwinn. The cream walls look more vintage to me and look nice on the white S2's. The fact that there is no contrasting lettering in the sidewalls is a plus. Here's the link on ebay (nice price, too) :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-2-CREAM...626418?hash=item2381358fb2:g:-H8AAOSwdGFY3YxX
> 
> View attachment 651236




Good looking tires, but just as an fyi they're not Schwalbe Fat Franks, they're "Deli Tire", looks like a Fat Frank copy.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 28, 2017)

They're made in India under the Delhi brand. Seem well constructed and ride great. Wanted something simple w/o lettering or reflective strip. I love the Fat Franks, but just wanted to try something different!


rustjunkie said:


> Good looking tires, but just as an fyi they're not Schwalbe Fat Franks, they're "Deli Tire", looks like a Fat Frank copy.


----------

